# What are the Best Steroids for Women?



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2012)

*What are the Best Steroids for Women?*
_BY BILL ROBERTS_

Q: What are the best anabolic steroid for women? Are Anavar and Primobolan the best bets to minimize masculinizing side effects?

A: It may seem surprising but IMO Anadrol (oxymetholone) is a good choice for women who wish to be conservative yet have very effective results.

I don???t specialize in cycles for women and don???t choose to involve myself with it ??? it almost only happens when the wife of someone I???m working with wants to use some anabolic steroids as well ??? but I haven???t seen 25 mg/day in divided doses go wrong yet.

Medically, you???d be astonished at the doses women and even girls have taken with very low virilization rates. So anyway, contrary to what intuition might suggest, Anadrol is not one of the riskier choices for women.

That aside, 15 mg/day of Anavar (oxandrolone) will be virilizing in quite a few cases. Probably about 5 mg/day of oxandrolone is comparable to 25 mg/day Anadrol (divided doses) for risk.

Primobolan up to 50 mg/week, divided injections, is a common and reasonable choice, but has some risk: not a particularly high rate though.
I first learned of [Anadrol for women] from Dan Duchaine. In the earlier parts of Denise Rutkowski???s career, he had her on 25 mg/day Anadrol. I don???t think I???m disclosing a secret here because he also published this. She obviously did very well with it and at that point she was not virilized at all. So from him mentioning this to me, I looked further into it.

The medical doses are pretty astonishing. The reason that 50 mg is the tablet size is because that???s the standard minimal medical dose, including for women and children! It used to be used extensively for improving red blood cell count.

I???m sure I could find it again, and I???ve posted it before, but there???s at least one paper in the literature reporting doses used for quite a large number of women and reporting low incidence of any side effects. And these doses were often more than 50 mg/day. Sometimes much more.
And further, personally I???ve never seen 25 mg/day go wrong.

I???m not saying it can???t: you see some women developing hoarse voices and facial hair naturally with time, so there must be some women that are right on the edge. But generally speaking, this is a conservative dose, yet quite effective.

The mg amount that women can tolerate of Anadrol is markedly higher than any other anabolic steroid. However, that said, it???s also true that effect per mg is less, but not enough so to make up the safety difference IMO. I would put 25 mg/day Anadrol (in divided doses) up against 50 mg/week Primo any time for effectiveness and it???s at least equally conservative.

Another thing about Anadrol that???s remarkable is that other anabolic steroids are very easily disruptive of the menstrual cycle. Even dosages such as 2.5 mg oxandrolone 2x/day commonly raise issues. Anadrol however medically has shown often only moderate effect on the menstrual cycle at 50mg/day, and in my too-limited experience with it (as I generally don???t work with women on steroid cycles) 25 mg/day only lightened and shortened the cycles slightly. Remarkably less disruptive.

As a rough rule of thumb: take a dosage that would be quite moderate for a man, nearly the minimum likely to be recommended that could still give reasonable results for a novice, then divide by 10 to have something that???s moderate but effective for a woman.

(I don???t mean effective in the women???s pro bodybuilding sense.)

For each individual steroid, my suggested mild-but-effective dosage range may differ from the above slightly, and of course the above also is only approximate because there will be diffferent opinions as to what would be moderate for a man. But if having nothing else to work with, if you see or are considering a dosage and want to do a quick ???reality check,??? the above can help. For example, say that someone is proposing EQ at 100 mg/week. Multiply by 10, and our comparison would be to 1000 mg/week of EQ for a man. That???s well above being a mild cycle. So we can see at a glance that this EQ dose is off, without having had to remember specific values for each steroid.

I???d also take Winstrol out of the equation, as it???s possible (I???m not certain) it has a somewhat worse benefits/risk ratio for women than most other anabolic steroids.
Also in general I???d forget stacking for women.

Returning to the stacks you asked about, and in general to anabolic steroids other than Anadrol for women:

I can???t say that it couldn???t possibly be that some stacking method might give better ratio of muscle gain to side effects, but as to whether we know what that is, that???s another question entirely. The best understood uses are single-drug, and single-drug works fine. Primo or Anadrol are my top two choices for bodybuilding and fitness; oxandrolone is also acceptable but must be lower dosed than those two; for quality of life enhancement, very very low dose testosterone works fine.


----------



## bjg (Apr 12, 2012)

best steroids for women?????? ...none as simple as that.....///Miss olympia type bodies should be banned from sports and arrested...i don't know why they ban and stop women olympic runners because of steroids and humiliate them in court while some freaks like the ones competing in the olympia are allowed to scare people with their deformed bodies and faces from steroid abuse.
i think muscular women are really attractive when trained naturally ..it is a shame that in BB competitions they judge women the same way the judge men based on muscularity and freakiness


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 12, 2012)

bjg said:


> best steroids for women?????? ...none as simple as that.....///Miss olympia type bodies should be banned from sports and arrested...i don't know why they ban and stop women olympic runners because of steroids and humiliate them in court while some freaks like the ones competing in the olympia are allowed to scare people with their deformed bodies and faces from steroid abuse.
> i think muscular women are really attractive when trained naturally ..it is a shame that in BB competitions they judge women the same way the judge men based on muscularity and freakiness




I would challenge you to pick out a 'natural' competitor vs a juiced. I would also challenge you to what is considered "deformed bodies" amongst the pro male BBs based on things like roid gut and bad synthol jobs.

All of your statements are made exclusively on your opinion and judgement of what you find attractive, and you've made your comments explicitly about women, when I've already pointed out equivalent 'abuse' by men. And for the record, it is a BODYBUILDING contest we're talking about. If you don't like it, don't look at it.


----------



## bjg (Apr 13, 2012)

sassy don't be offended  this is my taste ..in fact for me male bodybuilders like the ones in the olympia level should aslo be stopped ..it is getting ridiculous not attractive.
there is a difference between ridiculous and attractive, and bodybuilding is about the beauty of the body. as far as females are concerned, unfortunately they are judged the same way men are with the same criteria ....women are women and i respect their beauty and i hope they respect it it too instead of trying to look like men who are in their turn trying to look like freaks.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 13, 2012)

bjg said:


> sassy don't be offended  this is my taste ..in fact for me male bodybuilders like the ones in the olympia level should aslo be stopped ..it is getting ridiculous not attractive.
> there is a difference between ridiculous and attractive, and bodybuilding is about the beauty of the body. as far as females are concerned, unfortunately they are judged the same way men are with the same criteria ....women are women and i respect their beauty and i hope they respect it it too instead of trying to look like men who are in their turn trying to look like freaks.



Again your judgment. But the disdain of "they should be arrested"? Really? Again how do YOU know this or that female is using steroids. Is just anyone who isn't appealing to you should be locked up? How about Emery Miller? She's natural and huge. How about some of the female powerlifters? If they aren't attractive to you they should be arrested?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 13, 2012)

bjg said:


> best steroids for women?????? ...none as simple as that.....///Miss olympia type bodies should be banned from sports and arrested...i don't know why they ban and stop women olympic runners because of steroids and humiliate them in court while some freaks like the ones competing in the olympia are allowed to scare people with their deformed bodies and faces from steroid abuse.
> i think muscular women are really attractive when trained naturally ..it is a shame that in BB competitions they judge women the same way the judge men based on muscularity and freakiness



You don't like it then don't look. Arrested?? You really are an idiot aren't you?


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 13, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> I would challenge you to pick out a 'natural' competitor vs a juiced. I would also challenge you to what is considered "deformed bodies" amongst the pro male BBs based on things like roid gut and bad synthol jobs.
> 
> All of your statements are made exclusively on your opinion and judgement of what you find attractive, and you've made your comments explicitly about women, when I've already pointed out equivalent 'abuse' by men. And for the record, it is a BODYBUILDING contest we're talking about. If you don't like it, don't look at it.




Very well said Sassy.  Opinions are like assholes..........


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 13, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> You don't like it then don't look. Arrested?? You really are an idiot aren't you?



He's an asshole, I don't know why he is here.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 13, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> He's an asshole, I don't know why he is here.



Probably to secretly perv on the FBB's that in his opinion should be arrested.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 13, 2012)

To be fair, everyone is allowed their opinion. But also keep in mind this is a bodybuilding forum and some of us are actually bodybuilders. Your particular view is selective based only on your judgement of what is visually acceptable to you. I don't recall that being even remotely relevant to any other sport, so why is it in bodybuilding and why should athletes who have dedicated decades of their lives to a pursuit have to deal with this extreme of judgement. There are a handful of professional female bodybuilders in the world and most of them stay very low key outside of competition because of this sort of shit. How often do you hear Iris Kyle on the forums? Never. She nearly equals Ronnie for Olympia medals. But you never see her and rarely hear from her outside of the actual competition, and yet she's a wonderful lady in person, very well-spoken and all-around a great lady. There's precious little out there to offend you so why you feel you need to go out of your way to go off on them, I have no idea. Please relax and keep things in perspective with a little respect for the bodybuilding community that exists here.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sassy is intelligent, articulate and muscular. She should be in jail!!!


----------



## bjg (Apr 13, 2012)

i did not mean arrested to be put in jail for real! it is a figure of speech for god's sake.
And i am not judging the person itself , i am judging a whole situation....and it is my personal taste and i know iris kyle does not give a shit about my taste and i respect her efforts, but still i think even if i was a woman and they give me 100 olympia titles and a million dollars on top i would not want to look like iris kyle.
And i respect bodybuilding and bodybuilders more than anyone on this forum because i don't think bodybuilding = steroids...i believe bodybuilding = health, beauty, muscles and strength. Since when bodybuilding requires steroids??? it is because of steroids and titles like Mr olympia and all this propaganda that bodybuilding is getting the bad reputation. And personally i think if a woman is in pursuit for a body who looks like iris kyle or a man who is in pursuit of a body like jay cutler must really look into having psychiatric evaluation. I am a bodybuilder and have been all my life and train harder than anyone i know and my pursuit is to get bigger and more muscles...but not to look like somebody else who looks like a freak from a cartoon character. part of my goals are in the training itself and being healthy, i find pride and satisfaction when i know that i achieved something without putting myself under health risks and without giving my children a bad role model. A champion is a role model and iris kyle and jay cutler  or others are not the ideal role model in our modern society.


----------



## hellrebel (Apr 13, 2012)

Mannnn arrested stopped ? dude i think that you're on the wrong forum to be saying shit like that.
my body my choice .


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 13, 2012)

bjg said:


> i did not mean arrested to be put in jail for real! it is a figure of speech for god's sake.
> And i am not judging the person itself , i am judging a whole situation....and it is my personal taste and i know iris kyle does not give a shit about my taste and i respect her efforts, but still i think even if i was a woman and they give me 100 olympia titles and a million dollars on top i would not want to look like iris kyle.
> And i respect bodybuilding and bodybuilders more than anyone on this forum because i don't think bodybuilding = steroids...i believe bodybuilding = health, beauty, muscles and strength. Since when bodybuilding requires steroids??? it is because of steroids and titles like Mr olympia and all this propaganda that bodybuilding is getting the bad reputation. And personally i think if a woman is in pursuit for a body who looks like iris kyle or a man who is in pursuit of a body like jay cutler must really look into having psychiatric evaluation. I am a bodybuilder and have been all my life and train harder than anyone i know and my pursuit is to get bigger and more muscles...but not to look like somebody else who looks like a freak from a cartoon character. part of my goals are in the training itself and being healthy, i find pride and satisfaction when i know that i achieved something without putting myself under health risks and without giving my children a bad role model. A champion is a role model and iris kyle and jay cutler  or others are not the ideal role model in our modern society.



And again that is your opinion, and if you believe that then good for you. But most here don't have the same opinion, we see things as they apply to the sport as necessary tools to get to the level these Pros compete at. And I will tell you that comments like they need a psychiatric evaluation cause me for one to discount anything else you say. Who are you to determine that for these people? Have you ever spent any time around Pro bodybuilders, men or women? Most are extremely intelligent, articulate and giving people. Sounds to me like your are the one who needs some help, possibly to deal with the inadequacies that you try to see in others to make yourself feel good.


----------



## bjg (Apr 13, 2012)

i remember when marion jones the runner admitted taking steroids in court ..she was so ashamed and crying and the whole world was turned against her calling her a cheater..and on another hand you have Mr and Ms olympia and other pro bodybuilding contests where they praise the winners who clearly take 100 times more steroids and crap than marion jones...and not considered as cheaters!! and the biggest joke is when they ban a bodybuilder from entering the olympia because he tested positive! like when they banned Samir Bannout in 1985 olympia i believe( i am stating Samir because he is from my country)...what do you have to say about that!.............. anyways this is outside the subject of this thread


----------



## bjg (Apr 13, 2012)

Anabolicxxx i have probodybuilders as very close friends ..and i mean pros..and like you said many of them are very intelligent ..and trust me I tell them the  same thing and we laugh about it and they agree with me....and one time i asked one of them this question: would you encourage your own son to do what you are doing???he answered: are you crazy? iam sick...with today's things going on in gyms i would not encourage him even to go to a gym!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 13, 2012)

Marion Jones cried not because she used steroids, she cried because she got caught breaking the rules she promised to adhere to. Children cry not when they break the rules, only when Mom or Dad catch and punish them.

Samir should not have been banned, he did what everyone else does in this position. I have always felt there was something else behind the scenes that led to this.

But again, you state your opinion and again I do not agree with you in any way. And why do you care what Mr or Ms Olympia take, who are you to judge them? You clearly have an issue with steroids and maybe this isn't the best forum for you to post on in case you hadn't noticed.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 13, 2012)

bjg said:


> Anabolicxxx i have probodybuilders as very close friends ..and i mean pros..and like you said many of them are very intelligent ..and trust me I tell them the  same thing and we laugh about it and they agree with me....and one time i asked one of them this question: would you encourage your own son to do what you are doing???he answered: are you crazy? iam sick...with today's things going on in gyms i would not encourage him even to go to a gym!



How can you be friends with people that you admitted are liars and cheaters? Little double standard going on there isn't there?


----------



## bjg (Apr 13, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> How can you be friends with people that you admitted are liars and cheaters? Little double standard going on there isn't there?


they can be what they want ..they are my friends and they are not hurting anybody...and when they are approached by some young idiot in the gym asking advice on a cycle they do not encourage him at all and i respect that. i do not respect someone my age but who is a steroid user when he / she encourages some young bodybuilder into taking the steroids path. 
have you heard ronnie coleman or jay cutler advising someone on a forum to take steroids?? i respect that....what i don't agree with as far as olympia champions are concerned is just based on taste...i would not want to look like that ..at least i would not use steroids to look like that. an i also blame them the whole bodybuilding media on creating false role models.
Anyways a true bodybuilder whether on steroids or not would not go on prescribing cycles to newbs like many people on this forum...such people have no sense of responsibility


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 13, 2012)

Find one post on this forum where a youngster is encouraged to take steroids by a vet. We know that people are going to take steroids whether it is encouraged or not, we try to educate them into the dangers of them, and if they do decide on their own to use steroids how to at least be responsible. Again you want us all to agree with your opinion, for in your mind you are the only one who is right. And you are basing your opinion on personal taste, well like the saying goes, "opinions are like assholes, everybody has one".

And a true bodybuilder does not go about prescribing steroids to newbs like people on this forum is a comment made again out of ignorance. You again are saying we as a community have no sense of responsibility when I will tell you that we have a greater sense of responsibility then you can imagine. We preach health if the choice is made to use, blood work on a regular basis, time off and eating and training properly. Again, you can't see that because you are screaming at the top of your lungs with your eyes closed shut that since we do not agree with you that we are wrong.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 13, 2012)

Everything you followed up with points to "i dont like steroids" - fine. But you specifically attacked the collective group of Ms Oympias who you don't find attractive, but now you're saying anyone who is using steroids. As I said, I challenge you to pick out the natural and not-natural female competitors. I wish I could tell you how many Bikini girls ask about steroids. 

I will also add that this particular post is giving some suggested guidance on use of cycles for women. Keeping in mind that every time a woman comes up asking about this stuff they get shitcanned by stuff like you posted, to which they will simply not ask the questions and go do a stupid cycle that they got from some jackass boyfriend or dickhead they met in the gym. So if you've got comments, fine, but probably this is not the right place to go after it. At a min, the women should be able to find some info and make an informed decision instead of it turning into wasted space like this every mutherlovin time the topic comes up. There are terabytes of data online for guys to do research & discuss, but precious little for women, and what there is, comes w/ the burden of other people's damning.

Is it worseto  post a topic with  some guidance as above, or just go do it on your own because probably some guy at the gym / your asshole boyfriend / your dumbass coach said "Just go do a winny cycle - it will lean  you out & tone you up"? NOW you've got some health issues to worry about.


----------



## bjg (Apr 13, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Find one post on this forum where a youngster is encouraged to take steroids by a vet. We know that people are going to take steroids whether it is encouraged or not, we try to educate them into the dangers of them, and if they do decide on their own to use steroids how to at least be responsible. Again you want us all to agree with your opinion, for in your mind you are the only one who is right. And you are basing your opinion on personal taste, well like the saying goes, "opinions are like assholes, everybody has one".
> 
> And a true bodybuilder does not go about prescribing steroids to newbs like people on this forum is a comment made again out of ignorance. You again are saying we as a community have no sense of responsibility when I will tell you that we have a greater sense of responsibility then you can imagine. We preach health if the choice is made to use, blood work on a regular basis, time off and eating and training properly. Again, you can't see that because you are screaming at the top of your lungs with your eyes closed shut that since we do not agree with you that we are wrong.



Really on this forum they don't encourage newb's ??/ and why then when i say something about steroids to a newb..all of the punks here jump on my ass? ????


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yea, this conversation needs to stop here. This is why most women don't even want to bring up the conversation because the threads usually turn into a pissing contest and never get back to getting some decent information out there. 

I'm closing this just because its not productive. As I said, you're allowed your own opinion, but you decided to go to the easy place to start the shit flinging and its just not productive. Its old and I don't feel like wasting database space w/ this sort of poo.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 13, 2012)

bjg said:


> Really on this forum they don't encourage newb's ??/ and why then when i say something about steroids to a newb..all of the punks here jump on my ass? ????



Negged for being natty


----------

